# Best DVR Recorder for Over the Air Use



## Michaelmorio

Hello,


I am very new to DVRs. I need your input. Please suggest to me the best DVR I can buy for Over the Air broadcasting programs. I will be mainly recording HDs and I need relatively large capacity and hopefully 2 digital tuners built in for recording one and watching another program. I don't use cable nor satelite. I looked up Humax website but it was confusing to me. Thank you.


Michaelmorio


----------



## bfdtv

There are only a few choices for those in the United States, and only two offer dual-tuners for OTA programs.


Refer to the table above.


  Magnavox H2160DTVPal DVRTivoHDMoxiPRICE      Price online$229$300$250$799 DVR feesNoneNone$129/year *or*
$330-$399 lifetimeIncluded Total online cost without any future fees$229$300$580 - $650$799TUNERS      Tuners for off-air antenna122None Tuners for analog and digital cable1None22x digital cable
1x analog with dongle Supports encrypted digital channels on cable  XXBASIC      Program guide XXX High-definition output(Only outputs in SD)XXX Pause and rewind liveTV on both SD and HD channelsXXXX Record one channel while you watch another live XXX Record one HD channel as SD while you watch a previously recorded show in SDX    Record two different HD channels, while you watch a previously recorded HD show XXX Pause, replay, 30sec skip, slow mo, and multiple speeds of FF and RWXXXX Skip-to-tick or comparable function (i.e. skip 15 minutes at a time)  XX Progress bar (on trickplay) shows current position in videoXXXX Dual live buffers (i.e. saves pause position and video on inactive tuner)  X(Does not save position) Remembers where you left off in every recordingXXXX Conflict management (i.e. ability to skip a scheduled recording to record something new)  XX Closed captions on recordings(Analog only)XXXRECORD      Records HD at 100% original quality(Only records in SD)XXX Records all programs using VCR-like timers (ex: every Monday from 8:00-8:30pm)XX   Records and tracks programs by their name  XX Ability to record only new episodes and ignore repeats  XX Automatically adjusts record schedule when programs change their days, times, and/or lengths  XX Series manager to prioritize what two programs are recorded when 3+ programs conflict  XX Automatic rescheduling so programs missed due to conflicts are recorded the next time they air  XX Overlap protection to eliminate conflicts when three or more programs overlap by up to five minutes  X  Automatically deletes oldest recording (not set "keep until I delete") when space needed for new recording  XX Start recordings early or end late XXX Keep only the last X episodes of a show  XX Keep recording until I delete or until space is needed XXXGUIDE      Create recording from program guide selection XXX Guide filters and favorites  XX Delete individual channels from guide XXX Days of program informationNone8 days on many channels
( Check availability )14 days on all channels14 days on all channels Comprehensive program information available on all channels in all markets  XX Detailed episode information and original airdate; distinguishes between new and repeat episodes  XX Downloads guide data without an Internet connection (wired or wireless) or phone line X(Requires Internet *or* phone)(Requires Internet) Integrates off-air and cable channels into a single guide N/AXN/A Maximum number of 30min timeslots shown on guide screen 6 in grid3 in grid, 8 in TiVo-style6 in grid, 4 in Moxi-styleSEARCH      Search program titles and descriptions XXX Search program titles, descriptions, actors, directors, and categories with boolean operators (AND/OR/NOT)  X  Record a single program found with search XXX Automatically record all future programs matching a saved search  X DVR UI      Single-click delete  X  Deleted Items folder with recording undelete  X  Number of programs shown on recorded list screen?6810 Recorded list shows name of every recording XXX Recorded list shows date of every recording  XX Recorded list can be sorted by name, date, or grouped XX  Program groups (folders) can be sorted by name or date (Name only)X(Name only) Inside program groups (folders), recordings are sorted by recorded date  XX Inside program groups (folders), episode names are listed  XX Record schedule shows names of upcoming programs  XX Recorded history shows why programs didn't record (Limited)X  Free disk space estimateXX(Recently Deleted)X No advertising of any kindXXmain menu ,
pause (hidable)XSTORAGE      Built-in capacity160GB250GB160GB (1TB on XL)500 GB Supports external drive expansion  Up to 1TBUp to 6 TB w/ RAID Allows internal hard drive upgradesXXX?TRANSFER      Allows download/transfer of HD and SD recorded files to a computer  X  Allows transfer of PC videos to DVR for viewing  X  Allows streaming of PC videos to DVR for viewing  (Limited)X Software to automatically download favorite series and convert them for portable players (ex: iPhone)  X MULTIROOM      Access and view recordings on a DVR in another room  XX Pause a recording in one room and resume it in another  XXONLINE      Connects to Internet time server each night to set clock  XX Download software updates using ethernet connection XXX Remote scheduling via the web and mobile phone  XX Real-time conflict management for remote scheduling   X Edit and/or delete scheduled recordings online   X View list of recorded programs and upcoming / scheduled recordings online  XX Subscribe to specific RSS video feeds and podcasts (i.e. so they automatically download when available)  X  Support for Amazon's "TV Passes" (i.e. purchase a cable series and new episodes are downloaded in HD)  X  Support for Netflix SD/HD streaming  XNetflix SD Only
(Requires third-party software)      OTHER      Requires phone line? Requires Internet connection? Requires one or the other?No/No/NoNo/No/NoNo/No/YesNo/Yes Native output mode to output all video as is without conversion  XX Downconverts HD video to SD over s-video and composite connections for non-HDTVsX(Composite only)XX All SD and HD outputs active simultaneously XXX Allows 16:9 anamorphic output through SD connections  X  DLNA compliant   X Built-in DVD writerX   WARRANTY      Parts warrantyOne year90 daysOne yearOne year Cost to replace after warranty expires?$300$150$? Cost to transfer lifetime service to a replacement DVR for three yearsN/AN/A$0N/A Cost to transfer lifetime service to a replacement DVR after three yearsN/AN/A$199N/A

The best for OTA is quite clearly the TivoHD, but it costs more than twice as much once you add the upfront payment to eliminate all future fees.


----------



## Michaelmorio

bfdtv,


Thank you for the comprehensive comparison chart. As you mentioned it's clear who the wineer is. But it comes with a big price tag! Tivo HD XL retails like $600!


Michaelmorio


----------



## demonfoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michaelmorio* /forum/post/17158069
> 
> 
> Thank you for the comprehensive comparison chart. As you mentioned it's clear who the wineer is. But it comes with a big price tag! Tivo HD XL retails like $600!



You could get a TiVo HD and the WD My DVR Expander 500 GB drive, for 640 GB of total storage, for under $400 on Amazon. Unless the Glo remote or THX certification is particularly important to you, you'd save a fair amount of money, and still get a healthy amount of storage.


Yes, that's still more than most of the other DVR options out there - but I can truly say it's completely worth it. I have a Series3 that I bought nearly 3 years ago now - it's still running great, and I use it all the time. TiVo really does change the entire idea of watching TV, and I'm sure that once you have one, you'll ask yourself how you did without it.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michaelmorio* /forum/post/17158069
> 
> 
> bfdtv,
> 
> 
> Thank you for the comprehensive comparison chart. As you mentioned it's clear who the wineer is. But it comes with a big price tag! Tivo HD XL retails like $600!



As noted above, you can add an external 500GB or 1TB My DVR Expander. Or you can spend $80-$90 and 35-45 minutes of your time to upgrade the stock TivoHD to 1TB ( upgrade instructions ). Or you pay $50 more for a a pre-prepared 1TB drive upgrade ( example ) and then take 3-5 minutes to install it.


If you don't watch much TV, and don't ever foresee the need for cable support, then you might sacrifice some reliability/usability/functionality to get the DTVPal DVR at less than half the price. Even though it's no TiVo, the DTVPal DVR is still a vast improvement over most VCRs and DVD recorders.


----------



## bicker1

Wow... that's a great table bfdtv!


----------



## ivorygate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bicker1* /forum/post/17159452
> 
> 
> Wow... that's a great table bfdtv!



I agree.


However, it looks like for the more technically savvy folks, there is a new option coming out within the next couple of months - the DVICO TViX M6620N . More info .


----------



## rchang1967

bfdtv,


Thank you very much for this chart.

As soon as I can afford it, I will be purchasing the TiVo system that you recommended. How can I go about buying this one? What particular website would you recommend.


I use a Digitenna which I am quite happy with for an new generation version of rabbit ears expanded antenna which is in my attic laying down. I also have a powered amplifier from Channel Master. I found a true electronics store (not your crappy Radio Shack). These guys specialize in the real antennas for television and much more. The name is Cumberland Electronics in East Windsor, Connecticut.


Although, the cost may be expensive for this particular DVR for OTA, in the long run it is well worth the investment. I recognize that.


Thank you very much for that very cool, visual comparison chart.

That was a nice piece of presentation that you put together.


Richard










P.S. I am very happy with my 32 digital and 7 analog channels that I receive. I am more happy with the ZERO monthly bill of absolutely nothing to pay in regards to television. TV signals should be like radio....FREE.


----------



## freetvEE

you should use a HTPC!


----------

